# How Do You "test" Your Soap?



## MellonFriend (Aug 13, 2021)

This answer to this question might be as simple as "I just use it", but I wanted to be sure.  My cure time on my first soap is up tomorrow and I wanted to know if there is anything I should do to test the properties of my soap.  I.e. suds it up and measure the properties of the bubbles it produces with as many scientific instruments as possible?


----------



## Arimara (Aug 13, 2021)

Just wash your hands with it for a day and two and evaluate how they feel after using them. If that won't cut it, use it in the shower.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 13, 2021)

If you're super fancy, let it fall and listen.

No, seriously, you make soap to please your own subjective experience with it. Just ask yourself if you like it. Lather up and enjoy the bubbles. Rinse, smell your hands and wonder if you like the odour. Let your hands dry up, and judge if you like the skin feel when still wet, and when dry. Take notes, and repeat every few weeks, to accompany your soap at ageing.

People have made indentation measurements to determine hardness. People have zealously measured before/after weight to determine longevity. People rub soaps on cloth to test for staining issues. People take photos in regular intervals to determine how the colours are fading. People give it to other people and ask for honest opinions. People just _use_ their soap, because I've heard that's what soap is made for .
All that isn't strictly necessary. You know yourself best why you have made your soap the way you did – now it's time to evaluate if you have reached your goal(s), and to compare with the wise predictions of the old stagers (but not too early, things might need their time). Anything beyond that is optional.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 13, 2021)

Ooo, to take out a piece of soap after it is ready to test, still fun in my book! 

So, what I do is I wash with it.  But, I never judge the soap after just one use.

As I say to everyone who try my soap for the first time;  Please don`t judge it after just one try. Use it several times first.

Because sometimes it can have a thin, invisible, waxy layer after cure, that has to come off first, before you reach the best soap.

Oh, and if you want a scientific term for that, it is: _Sudsification_.
No, I am not kidding. It is a real term!

You`re welcome


----------



## Nona'sFarm (Aug 13, 2021)

@MellonFriend , how exciting!
Congratulations! on your first batch ready to try.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, everyone.   

I'll let you know how the testing goes!


----------



## JuLeeRenee (Aug 14, 2021)

I have 3 main people that test my soap. Me, my mom and one of my daughters that has skin issues. 3 different skin types and 3 different stages in life. The hubby and son use it but to them as long as it cleans and isn't too girly of a smell they are happy.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 14, 2021)

Some people do lather checks when the soap is young but I like to wait the entire cure and then take a leisurely shower to evaluate it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 14, 2021)

JuLeeRenee said:


> The hubby and son use it but to them as long as it cleans and isn't too girly of a smell they are happy.


I think it's funny how some men are like that.  It's just soap, who cares what it smells like.   As if using a certain smell could somehow diminish their manhood.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 14, 2021)

The soap testing is going really well! I think I'm coming up with excuses to wash my hands at this point.   I've replaced almost all the bar soap in our house with my homemade bars and so far I've had positive feedback from all the users. I'm super duper happy with how it lathers. Nice bubbly stable lather. 

Moisturizing and longevity/hardness remain to be seen.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 14, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Some people do lather checks when the soap is young but I like to wait the entire cure and then take a leisurely shower to evaluate it.


To be fair, weekly lather checks is a good way for new soapers to learn how much their soap can change in feel in the initial 4-6 week cure stage and it kinda scratches that itch some of us get when we can't wait for an anticipated soap to be ready.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think it's funny how some men are like that.  It's just soap, who cares what it smells like.   As if using a certain smell could somehow diminish their manhood.


I'm like that with me- I don't want to use products that smell very masculine. Nothing to do with femininity or anything; it's just my preference.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 14, 2021)

Arimara said:


> To be fair, weekly lather checks is a good way for new soapers to learn how much their soap can change


Completely agree with you I was just stating what I personally like to do.


----------



## JuLeeRenee (Aug 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think it's funny how some men are like that.  It's just soap, who cares what it smells like.   As if using a certain smell could somehow diminish their manhood.


I think my hubby is a fuddy duddy. He wont use peppermint or cucumber melon but will use citrus and fruity scents. I am like, I can't find my deodorant gimme yours


----------



## CpnDouchette (Aug 15, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> Because sometimes it can have a thin, invisible, waxy layer after cure, that has to come off first, before you reach the best soap.



So it really isn't just me and this is totally a thing??? Well I never....!

Thansk!


----------



## KarenD (Aug 15, 2021)

I don’t do anything fancy. I just put them in the bathroom and the family uses them not had any complaints so far. Obviously I use it first and wouldn’t unleash it on the family if I wasn’t sure it was ok. I do have about 3 on the go so if I’m testing a new one I remove other soaps so if it’s drying I would know.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 15, 2021)

CpnDouchette said:


> So it really isn't just me and this is totally a thing??? Well I never....!
> 
> Thansk!



You are welcome 

In my experience, it is really a thing. But I don`t know if it is just me? I am not talking about what is referred to as soda ash, but a super thin, invisible and slightly waxy layer I can`t really see. I get soda ash too, if I soap a bit cool and unmolds the soap a bit to early (I use mostly single cavity soap molds as I generously decorate the top of my soaps)

My recipe is with 60% lard. I use a 4% lye discount for the CPSR soaps (my safety asessor told me they don`t allow less than a 4%), but in my personal soaps (I make those just for our family) I always use a 3% lye discount. Still happens. But really, I am not bothered with it, it is mostly gone by the first 1-2 washes (depending on how much you rub the soap when a new one is started)


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> This answer to this question might be as simple as "I just use it", but I wanted to be sure.  My cure time on my first soap is up tomorrow and I wanted to know if there is anything I should do to test the properties of my soap.  I.e. suds it up and measure the properties of the bubbles it produces with as many scientific instruments as possible?



I test my soap the same way I "test" anything in life...I simply try it.  Caveat:  Testing your soap is not unlike testing whiskey...it's not going to be all that great fresh out of the still, it's need to age and then it need to age some more.  And then it's simply a matter of what you (or your customers) are wanting in a soap.


----------



## Susan F (Aug 15, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> Some people do lather checks when the soap is young but I like to wait the entire cure and then take a leisurely shower to evaluate it.


That is exactly what I do...needless to say I have several bars in my shower...top rack back to the drawing board, bottom rack good to go. Thank goodness there is only two bars on that not so good rack.


----------



## lica (Aug 16, 2021)

i've been wondering about the same thing as i'm a beginner in soap making, thank you for this thread @MellonFriend 
i like what @ResolvableOwl said and the link attached. that's really interesting for me since i love datas and things like that (thank you!) 

i personally just use my soaps in the shower and trying my best to feel the difference with different recipes since i'm still looking for the right recipe that works for me (which is hard for me btw, coz my skin is not sensitive). 
oh, also i takes notes on how long a bar of soap last with normal use, coz i think its important.
btw, i wonder how long a bar of soap normally last for everyone here? is there a number that's considered as 'proper long lasting' soaps?


----------



## Susie (Aug 16, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> You are welcome
> 
> In my experience, it is really a thing. But I don`t know if it is just me? I am not talking about what is referred to as soda ash, but a super thin, invisible and slightly waxy layer I can`t really see. I get soda ash too, if I soap a bit cool and unmolds the soap a bit to early (I use mostly single cavity soap molds as I generously decorate the top of my soaps)
> 
> My recipe is with 60% lard. I use a 4% lye discount for the CPSR soaps (my safety asessor told me they don`t allow less than a 4%), but in my personal soaps (I make those just for our family) I always use a 3% lye discount. Still happens. But really, I am not bothered with it, it is mostly gone by the first 1-2 washes (depending on how much you rub the soap when a new one is started)



It really is a thing. I like soaps more on the 3rd to 4th wash than the first couple. I tell everyone the same thing.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 16, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> My recipe is with 60% lard. I use a 4% lye discount for the CPSR soaps (my safety asessor told me they don`t allow less than a 4%), but in my personal soaps (I make those just for our family) I always use a 3% lye discount.


This is so interesting.  Are the soaps chemically analyzed for an assessment?


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 16, 2021)

Susie said:


> It really is a thing. I like soaps more on the 3rd to 4th wash than the first couple. I tell everyone the same thing.



Thanks for letting me know, Susie! I am glad it isn`t just in my head



Mobjack Bay said:


> This is so interesting.  Are the soaps chemically analyzed for an assessment?



If you mean that one has to send a bar to the safety asessor for a chemical analysis and then get an assessment? No, they are not analysed in that sense.  It involves a tedious process of documentation, paperwork, registering and things like that.

I don`t mind describing the process, but I don`t want to hijack this thread so it deviates from the topic @MellonFriend started.

But if anyone is interested to know the process I had to go through to get my assessments, (or that anyone have to go through to sell soap legally in the EU/EEA) I am more than happy to do so in a separate thread. It can`t really be described in just two sentenses

But I don`t know if anyone has perhaps already made such a thread/topic here in SMF?
I may have to check that first _(if someone knows if such a thread already exist I would love to see it, so feel free to hit me with a link)_


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 16, 2021)

@Bubble Agent I would love to read about it in a separate thread.  I can’t recall seeing a thread on the assessment process, but I also tend to miss things. Mostly I’m curious about the standards.  I think we’re all familiar with the EO and FO guidance by now, but the lye discounting is new to me.  If they don’t actually measure the soap, how do they know if you deviate from the rule/reg on lye discounting or any other requirement?


----------



## Zing (Aug 16, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think it's funny how some men are like that.  It's just soap, who cares what it smells like.   As if using a certain smell could somehow diminish their manhood.


I won't speak for all men, just my own self, and will say my manhood is exceedingly fragile and the slightest girly smell can be powerfully damaging.  Shh, don't tell anyone but the one exception is my lotion bars scented with plumeria; it is just intoxicating and I love it.   Yeah, I said that, you gotta problem with that, Bub?!  BUT will only use it before bed so that I don't go out in public smelling like flowers.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 16, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Bubble Agent I would love to read about it in a separate thread.  I can’t recall seeing a thread on the assessment process, but I also tend to miss things. Mostly I’m curious about the standards.  I think we’re all familiar with the EO and FO guidance by now, but the lye discounting is new to me.  If they don’t actually measure the soap, how do they know if you deviate from the rule/reg on lye discounting or any other requirement?



Actually, they don`t, so that is why we _also _have to register with the Norwegian Food Safety Authority ('called Mattilsynet') which is free of charge. Then we also have to register in the EU portal (which is a more indepth registration hassle..)

 I`ll make a separate thread, then I will explain a bit more about what it takes to get all the ducks in a row


----------



## Basil (Aug 16, 2021)

Zing said:


> I won't speak for all men, just my own self, and will say my manhood is exceedingly fragile and the slightest girly smell can be powerfully damaging.  Shh, don't tell anyone but the one exception is my lotion bars scented with plumeria; it is just intoxicating and I love it.   Yeah, I said that, you gotta problem with that, Bub?!  BUT will only use it before bed so that I don't go out in public smelling like flowers.


Hi @Zing! I’ve been testing plumeria .. can I ask if you use EOs or a FO ( I didn’t think you used?) and where you get it? Thanks!
Edit— sorry didn’t mean to highjack !


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't mind high jacking since I already got my answers.


----------



## Zing (Aug 16, 2021)

Basil said:


> Hi @Zing! I’ve been testing plumeria .. can I ask if you use EOs or a FO ( I didn’t think you used?) and where you get it? Thanks!
> Edit— sorry didn’t mean to highjack !


It's a FO, like the only FO I've ever used -- I usually use all EOs.  I got several bottles -- little 1.5 oz jobbies -- when I was in Hawaii, and I forget the brand name.  Our good good friends from Hawaii just visited us last week and brought me some more, brand name is Jungle Love.  It smells nice -- but not as intoxicating as the forgotten brand name.  

Continuing to highjack here, I've also taken to making lotion bars with kukui nut oil which I was surprised I can find in my local Whole Foods.   The oil is delicious to skin and is a home remedy for sunburn (Mrs. Zing got a turrible sunburn in Hawaii,  ).  It has a wonderful nutty scent that I love too -- and much more masculine for my fragile manhood.


----------



## Basil (Aug 17, 2021)

Zing said:


> It's a FO, like the only FO I've ever used -- I usually use all EOs.  I got several bottles -- little 1.5 oz jobbies -- when I was in Hawaii, and I forget the brand name.  Our good good friends from Hawaii just visited us last week and brought me some more, brand name is Jungle Love.  It smells nice -- but not as intoxicating as the forgotten brand name.
> 
> Continuing to highjack here, I've also taken to making lotion bars with kukui nut oil which I was surprised I can find in my local Whole Foods.   The oil is delicious to skin and is a home remedy for sunburn (Mrs. Zing got a turrible sunburn in Hawaii,  ).  It has a wonderful nutty scent that I love too -- and much more masculine for my fragile manhood.


Oh dear.. not sure where to respond .. but I saw earlier and then she reposted again yesterday?  @cmzaha uses a plumeria from California Candle supply. I just got it in the mail. I tried the one Camden Grey makes but it’s not quite right, at least for me. I’m going to try the other one this week. I hope Mrs. Zing is doing well.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 17, 2021)

lica said:


> i've been wondering about the same thing as i'm a beginner in soap making, thank you for this thread @MellonFriend
> i like what @ResolvableOwl said and the link attached. that's really interesting for me since i love datas and things like that (thank you!)
> 
> i personally just use my soaps in the shower and trying my best to feel the difference with different recipes since i'm still looking for the right recipe that works for me (which is hard for me btw, coz my skin is not sensitive).
> ...


 In a word, no. Everyone's soap may last some amout of days for varying reasons like how thick we cut our bars, the recipe we used or even where we live and how often we may shower/wash with our soap.


----------



## amd (Aug 18, 2021)

Zing said:


> I won't speak for all men, just my own self, and will say my manhood is exceedingly fragile and the slightest girly smell can be powerfully damaging.


Please don't tell my husband he needs a fragile manhood. I appreciate that he is an equal opportunity soap user. For that matter, he has come to bed smelling of "I'm Too Sexy" because he used my lotion on his elbows... if it gets the job done, he doesn't care about the smell.


----------



## Zing (Aug 18, 2021)

amd said:


> Please don't tell my husband he needs a fragile manhood. I appreciate that he is an equal opportunity soap user. For that matter, he has come to bed smelling of "I'm Too Sexy" because he used my lotion on his elbows... if it gets the job done, he doesn't care about the smell.


If you two need a theme song,


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2021)

@Zing I will pass on that video and keep the remaining childhood memories I have pure of your generation's weirdness. I actually hated that song because I thought it was Madonna level weird.


----------



## WendySorel (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> Thanks for letting me know, Susie! I am glad it isn`t just in my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendySorel (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi Bubble Agent,
I would love to know about the testing process! Especially with regards to using lard as I know an organic pig farmer who can provide me with lard but how do I know if it is safely rendered fat acceptable for the safety assessment (in Europe)?
Tia


----------



## Carly B (Sep 23, 2021)

Zing said:


> It's a FO, like the only FO I've ever used -- I usually use all EOs.  I got several bottles -- little 1.5 oz jobbies -- when I was in Hawaii, and I forget the brand name.  Our good good friends from Hawaii just visited us last week and brought me some more, brand name is Jungle Love.  It smells nice -- but not as intoxicating as the forgotten brand name.
> 
> Continuing to highjack here, I've also taken to making lotion bars with kukui nut oil which I was surprised I can find in my local Whole Foods.   The oil is delicious to skin and is a home remedy for sunburn (Mrs. Zing got a turrible sunburn in Hawaii,  ).  It has a wonderful nutty scent that I love too -- and much more masculine for my fragile manhood.



And adding a new hijack, kukui nut oil is what got me into making soap and lotion to begin with.  I've never used it in CP, but I have put it in M&P, lotions, and serums.  I LOVE it.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 23, 2021)

WendySorel said:


> Hi Bubble Agent,
> I would love to know about the testing process! Especially with regards to using lard as I know an organic pig farmer who can provide me with lard but how do I know if it is safely rendered fat acceptable for the safety assessment (in Europe)?
> Tia



Hi there! 

I am happy to share, but I am still writing up the post on my computer, so when I`m done I am happy to post what I have learned along the way. I may take some time though, I want to be thorough. But it won`t take to long I hope. When I post it you`ll know it, as the title will totally give it away

*But *for now I can at least tell you that the organic lard - no matter how lovely and wonderful it may be - unfortunately will not be allowed in a safety assessed soap in the EU/UK. 

Scott Graingers company did my assessment, and I was told that home rendered lard (as supposed to factory rendered lard that adds antioxidants and BHT) was not allowed because of the increased possibillity of rancidity in the soap/products. It had to come from a commercial source that had been approved by regulation to sell this type of food.

Since my lard comes from a factory that specialises in this type of fat, it had the right additives and therefore my lard was approved.

I am sorry, I totally get that would have been a great way to make good use of that organic lard though!


----------



## Mistrael (Sep 25, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I think it's funny how some men are like that.  It's just soap, who cares what it smells like.   As if using a certain smell could somehow diminish their manhood.


My husband thought he was one of those guys but then I made a couple floral ones for the kids. He decided he liked them and I haven't had any problems since. One of his work buddies asked if I could make a lavender lemon soap, but he's a "manly man" so he asked quietly. They work on an assembly line, building transmissions for semis so I guess they gotta maintain their manly cred?


----------



## Mistrael (Sep 25, 2021)

... and now I really want to find a fur-free spot to test drop my soap and see what happens.


----------



## lianasouza (Sep 30, 2021)

I wash my hands on camera while describing how it feels.
Then when I shower I wash my left side and right side with different products.


----------

